# Haunting of Green Berry 2013



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

Not bad for my first year!

Our house was featured repeatedly in this News message regarding trick-or-treaters saftey.
http://www.connectmidmissouri.com/news/story.aspx?id=965667#.UnVqu5TXTro

And finally this video shows the performance I was able to whip up. I recruited some (non)dancers to join me in a cute little Halloween dance. We perfomrmed Tuesday night for about 50 people in my yard. Wednesday morning this video aired on the morning news... so on Wednesday night our visit count swelled to around 200.


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...363099.-2207520000.1383457258.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=679736582038094&set=gm.580483732018421&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151996229286719&set=gm.570583119675149&type=1&theater


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...363099.-2207520000.1383457258.&type=3&theater


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

sorry, I guess I still don't have photo privileges.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have the ability to post the links to your Facebook photos. Not sure why they're showing up as X's though.

Loved the Monster Mash, and it appeared you guys were up at the crack of dawn to do that, too


----------



## chachabella (Oct 4, 2012)

The intent was to perform the two nights before Halloween. And I was able to convince about 18 of our friends to do that. 

Calling them last minute and asking them to come over at 5am, in costume and makeup, for the TV crew, then go into work on Wednesday was stretching it a bit. We had about half our dancers show up for it. They each were thanked with a case of beer!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was awesome! Kudos to your friends for taking part! So cool!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I cant believe any of them want to do it at all! You got some great friends and everything was perfectly in sync.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet! Good going on the TV coverage!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is SWEET.....great job


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this last year, but this is FANTASTIC!!


----------

